# Wheel upgrade thread



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Fikse FM10


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

BBS LMs 19"


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Me liky the Fikse. More cleaner (no gheto rivets) design. 
Is that a photoshop work or you actually had both on?
Do you know how they compare in terms of weight?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Me liky the Fikse. More cleaner (no gheto rivets) design.
> Is that a photoshop work or you actually had both on?
> Do you know how they compare in terms of weight? *


No, these aren't mine. I'm just shopping so I'm using this as a respository of M3 wheels.


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

I love the FM10's, but the Le Mans are my favorite of all time. :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I like these:


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

19" Hartge Classics


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

alee said:


> *I like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they??


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BBS RG-R (photo courtesy of Keith)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Fikses are a complete and utter ***** to maintain from what I've seen.


Go with the RG-Rs.


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

surfah, how much do your hartges weigh?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If you can wait a little while, I'm trying to get a group buy going on Kinesis wheels.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *If you can wait a little while, I'm trying to get a group buy going on Kinesis wheels. *


I'm not in a hurry.

Cute avatar logo!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *BBS RG-R (photo courtesy of Keith)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this M3??


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

where's the picture of the RG8's by evosport?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Any more pics of this M3?? *


Not from me...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BBS CH


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CH again


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

RG-R










http://eastcoastbmw.net/modules.php...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BBS RS-GT


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

HRE 448r


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SSR GT-3 (satin)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Breyton Vision


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

MotorenWerke said:


> *surfah, how much do your hartges weigh? *


The rears are 19x9.5 = 30 lbs.
The fronts are 19x9 ~ 27lbs?


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

my sister has 19" classics on her car.
beautiful wheels. Love them. Especially the deeper dish in the rear, which we could not get since it's only a lowly 323ci that she has. 10s in the back will require 2 much work.

Raja


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

19x8.5+35 F 19x9.5+25 R


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Am I the only one to find overslammed cars fugly?


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Am I the only one to find overslammed cars fugly? *


Nope :thumbdwn: . Why own a BMW that doesnt handle like a BMW?


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *SSR GT-3 (satin)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just too :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :str8pimpi


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *What are they?? *


Those are Work VS-MX.

Here are WORK Rezax-II's


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

and here are OEM w/ polished lip and powdercoated centers


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Performance upgrade with good looks*

Evosport RG-8

Arguably the strongest wheel mentioned thus far because it is spread forged. And at 18.5 pounds for the rear 10" wheel maybe the lightest.

Plus you can squeeze a 295 on a lowered car with no rubbing issues.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

that m3 is my friend's car. heheheh. i should tell him.
it's at evosport getting work done. 

Raja


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *and here are OEM w/ polished lip and powdercoated centers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great idea! I should do the stock 18"s in carbon blk to match my M3--- for winter tire use. Plus, you never have to clean them.

Can powder coating be done in any color? Who does this type of job?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Am I the only one to find overslammed cars fugly? *


Overslammed does not look good, IMO! Just right looks good!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

There is a common thread in many of the above posted pics (which I thank the participants for  )--- many of them share similar design with this wheel.

However, I think this CSL wheel is superior because the spokes are not inset--- instead they go to the rim of the wheel. An attribute that is lacking in all the aforeposted pics.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Closeup of spokes attached to rim*


----------



## 84tiger (Feb 9, 2003)

*BBS CH looks similar*



JPinTO said:


> *There is a common thread in many of the above posted pics (which I thank the participants for  )--- many of them share similar design with this wheel.
> 
> However, I think this CSL wheel is superior because the spokes are not inset--- instead they go to the rim of the wheel. An attribute that is lacking in all the aforeposted pics.
> 
> JPinto, take another look at the CH's - spokes not inset on those wheels either - still my favorite and pretty good bang for the buck relative to some of the others.*


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*how bout these?*


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

*I like the bbs magnesium*

check these out.


----------



## surfah (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Upgrade*



m3jlk said:


> *Not sure how this forum works, but I just put Dinan's wheels on my car (see Dinan.com) Awesome improvement! Bstone S-03's 275/30x19 front, 285/30x19 rear. Ride is about the same as 18 inch OEM Conti's, road noise also about the same. *


Ur supposed to post pics! 

Let us see them on your car! :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

A wheel thread and I haven't even posted a picture yet


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *A wheel thread and I haven't even posted a picture yet *


Sorry... M3's only buddy!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*LM's*


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Sorry... M3's only buddy!  *


:supdude:


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*HRE 840R*


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Those HRE 840R's are HOT!!!!! :yikes: 

They are similar in style to OEM wheels... which is probably why they suit the car well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Hamann PG3 on Carbon Blk*


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

HREs are so worth it (saying it again).

So who is getting them next?

LIL Raja


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

jet,
who's m3 with 840r bbk 2tone seat, acs fr spoiler, coilovers.
that's a lot of ca$h right there without even opening the hood.

Raja


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*BBS CH's*


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

LIL RAJA said:


> *jet,
> who's m3 with 840r bbk 2tone seat, acs fr spoiler, coilovers.
> that's a lot of ca$h right there without even opening the hood.
> 
> Raja *


TJ aka MTeeJ from fanatics aka Mr. I have never and will never take my ride to the track!


----------



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

*Re: I like the bbs magnesium*



RaysMD said:


> *check these out. *


What do the BBS magnesium weigh? and cost??:bigpimp:


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*don't feel like digging up the info*



MPowerMe said:


> *What do the BBS magnesium weigh? and cost??:bigpimp: *


Around 1500 and 15-16 pounds


----------



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

*Re: don't feel like digging up the info*



Jet said:


> *Around 1500 and 15-16 pounds *


Is that for an 18"?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: don't feel like digging up the info*



Jet said:


> *Around 1500 and 15-16 pounds *


The wheels you are asking about are the race wheels shown in page 2 from RaysMD I think, right? They have BBS stenciled in red on the rim. They might be 1500 a piece and I don't know how good they'd be in day to day use.


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*SP Rg-r*


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

y'know, I used to love the RG-R's, but there's something about them that just doesn't look right on the M3. First of all, the rear lip is WAY over the top. Also, the spokes just don't look "substantial" enough for my taste.


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*sorryyyyyy big shot*

One day you love them, next day you don't. If you think that lip is over the top, you haven't seen anything  It's a nice wheel, I like them. Personally though, multi-piece wheels are my thing and have always been. You need to figure out what you want tyc :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: sorryyyyyy big shot*



Jet said:


> *You need to figure out what you want tyc :dunno: *


I think I want a Black on Black MINI Cooper w/ JCW kit :bawling:


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*bbs re magnesium*


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*love this car*


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Intros..Aero Polished*

Iforged 19ssss


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Intros*

second pic


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*sp*

sp


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*pic 3*

pic 3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

OZ Superlegga, silver finish:


----------



## sharks (Apr 8, 2003)

*HRE 545Rs*


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*forged CH*


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

* Don't forget the 'ol stand-by...*


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*one more OZ*


----------



## StL Don (Jul 17, 2002)

atyclb

You beat me posting my own pics. 

You're the picture posting king! :bow:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

StL Don said:


> *atyclb
> 
> You beat me posting my own pics.
> 
> You're the picture posting king! :bow: *


Nice wheels StL Don . . . What size tires do you have on them ?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

StL Don said:


> *atyclb
> 
> You beat me posting my own pics.
> 
> You're the picture posting king! :bow: *


hey don!

:drink:


----------



## StL Don (Jul 17, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Nice wheels StL Don . . . What size tires do you have on them ? *


Thanks!
S-03 255/40 & 275/35 
They give a nice little curb rash cushion that I sure can use.

They're about 1" wider than stock Pilots.

Front









Rear


----------



## JBM3 (May 24, 2003)

These would have been on last week if RDSport hadn't sent me the fronts for a Lexus....


----------



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

JBM3, weight?


----------



## JBM3 (May 24, 2003)

From RDSport's webpage:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

StL Don said:


> *Thanks!
> S-03 255/40 & 275/35
> They give a nice little curb rash cushion that I sure can use.
> 
> ...


How do you find the wider tires compared to the stock width??


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *How do you find the wider tires compared to the stock width?? *


I really didn't like them for the first 500 miles or so, but I love them now.

(245/40f--275/35r)


----------

